# Swiss hook-up



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

Would you know if the electrical connection for a camper on a campsite is the standard in switzerland, as shown in photo below or do i need anything additional to this


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Philbre,
just type into the google search box at top of this page, hook ups or switzerland hook ups,

or any other combination as i am sure this has been covered in the past.

regards

dave p


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

There's a picture on here somewhere, (I think Sallytrafic posted it) showing a Swiss mains plug. When we stayed at a site last year, they used these connectors, but we were able to borrow one from the site office. Maybe we had to pay a Swiss franc or two, I can't remember.

Just looking at our blog >> here <<, I see it was a "Shuko" connector.

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swiss hook up*

Hi

Some Swiss campsite have the "standard" blue ended hook up thing, whilst others have a different type that resembles three pins in a line.

There is a pic of the said adaptor on here somewhere but I am buggered if I can find it.

Russell


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I've changed the title of this topic, please see site rules:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forums-rules.html#0


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Some Swiss campsites use the standard blue plug, some use the French type, then again some use the Swiss type.

However, campsites usually will hire you a short connector to change over from blue to Swiss type for a few euros.

Beware of the currency, most large stores and garages will accept euros, but will give a poor exchange rate against the Swiss franc. A lot of the smaller shops and a most of machine controlled parking areas will only accept Swiss francs.

We almost got locked in the Interlaken railway parking lot due to the machine controlling the exit barrier only accepting Swiss francs and the station shops were unwilling to change Euros, I upset one by buying a small bar of chocalate with a large denomination Euro note :wink:


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi You will find that the Swiss sites that use the non standard plug will loan you a connector with just a deposit and no loan charge.
Where are you going in Switzerland? There is a good accessories and MH dealer in Interlaken which sells most things including the Swiss connector if you wanted to buy one.
Chris


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

Patchworkqueen said:


> Hi You will find that the Swiss sites that use the non standard plug will loan you a connector with just a deposit and no loan charge.
> Where are you going in Switzerland? There is a good accessories and MH dealer in Interlaken which sells most things including the Swiss connector if you wanted to buy one.
> Chris


do you have details of this dealer as my first destination is lauterbrunnen, just up d road from interlacken


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi The dealer is Top Camp AG and is at Fabrikstrasse 21, 3800 Interlaken.
If you use Google maps to find Interlaken and then search area for MH dealer it comes up as B on the map 5 mins walk from railway station. We spent 6 weeks in the same area last year if you need any more info please ask and I will try to help.
Chris


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Philbre - It seems that it's your first time in Switzerland? I have a free guide to the Interlaken/Lauterbrunnen area spacifically for motorhomers on PDF, it could save you time and trouble sorting out the good and bad - mostly good I hasten to add. PM me if you would like a copy.

Ron


----------

